
Exposing China's Digital Dystopian Dictatorship [video] - jobbagy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eViswN602_k
======
roflchoppa
Watched this earlier, a bit creepy. I wonder how it will play out in the next
10-15 years with China's expansion into Africa.

